# MAK 1 Star or Yoder 640 ... can't decide



## legend (Apr 14, 2013)

About a month or so ago I saw a RecTec pellet grill and decided that I really had to have one of those. By the time I was ready to buy, they were on back order. While waiting for them to come back in stock I kept researching pellet grills. I found the grill of my dreams ... a MAK 1 Star General! Guess what ... out of stock until the end of the month. I'm not in a rush and have no problem waiting, however, I am retired and have time so I keep looking. Now I find that I like the Yoder YS 640 a lot. I may be driving myself crazy!


----------



## bigblue (Apr 14, 2013)

amazon still list the rec tec on their site 









      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I feel your pain ,lots to choices


----------



## striper (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't know anything about the MAK, but I love my Yoder 640.  I've had it for almost 2 years and other than the Hot Rod going out it has performed flawlessly on everything from Steak to anything low and slow.  Does GREAT Jerky and Smoked Salmon.


----------



## seenred (Apr 14, 2013)

I've about got myself talked into a Rec Tec.  The Yoders and the MAKs appear to be great rigs, as does the Blaz'n Grill Works.  But they are all a little more pricey than I can afford.  All the reviews on the Rec Tecs are good.  I have spoken to those guys on the phone, and they are really great guys, who seem to put customer service first.  The thing that really puts the Rec Tec over the top for me is their financing...up to 24 months same as cash.  And the grill has a 6 year warranty.  I'm pretty sure I'm ordering a Rec Tec, maybe as early as tomorrow.

Red


----------



## legend (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks to all for the replies. I ordered the Yoder YS 640 yesterday!


----------



## seenred (Apr 19, 2013)

Legend said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. I ordered the Yoder YS 640 yesterday!


Congrats!  I understand those are really great rigs! 

Red


----------



## striper (Apr 19, 2013)

Legend said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. I ordered the Yoder YS 640 yesterday!


Congratulations, I'm sure you will enjoy it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## show me smoke (Apr 20, 2013)

great choice I have had mine for about 4 months love it.  biggest thing is find a good brand of pellets...I use bbq delight and have had good luck...have heard good things about the Lumber jack brand also.


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulations, You will not be dissapointed.

I have one, smoking anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## legend (Apr 22, 2013)

Should be here Wednesday ... happy, happy, happy!


----------



## smokingrk (Apr 22, 2013)

Show me Smoke said:


> great choice I have had mine for about 4 months love it.  biggest thing is find a good brand of pellets...I use bbq delight and have had good luck...have heard good things about the Lumber jack brand also.


Must agree the Pellets I've been using are Lumber Jack and they have not dissappointed.  They have a great flavor, aroma of smoke is really crisp, and burn well compared to some others.  One experience is that cookingpellets brand burn thru faster Yoder faster, might be the batch so will have to retry. Both tests were with blended mix (perfect Mix (CP)  and  Hickory, Maple, Cherry (LJ).

I've had my Yoder YS640 for a few weeks now and really enjoying.  Great choice!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 16, 2017)

Dredging up an older thread here...  Hows your Yoder working out?  I have been waffling around on a Yoder then cam across the Mak 1.  Back to conflicted...


----------



## jtrainor56 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sandyut, not the original poster but I have my Yoder YS640 now for just over three years and was the best decision I made. I spent nine months dragging my wife around trying to decide on an offset and a Stumps until I saw a Yoder. Hands down I decided I wanted the Yoder, took six more months until I had the money to order one but glad I did. The problems I had in the beginning were user related and customer support from Yoder was fantastic. Not sure about the other manufactures but I was really impressed when I had received emails and a call from Don Cary, who owns Yoder, to provide assistance.

I have no garage so mine sits out in the elements year round on my deck, I also smoke all year round. Rain, snow, ice, wind, etc doesn't stop me. I have not had any problems with burn back in the hopper or it not igniting. I keep a spare igniter and thermocouple and fuse just in case. When Yoder upgraded the fire grate I bought the upgrade. When they upgraded the deflector plate to a two piece on, I bought it. I keep the thermal jacket on it year round and after 2.5 years I took it off for the first time to inspect for rust, there were a few dime and quarter size spots but that was all I had. Others were posting on the Facebook Yoder fan site that they were seeing a lot of rust. Almost all of these people were using the Yoder cover. I have never used their cover, and will only buy covers from The Cover Store and only use their Ultima covers. They have venting in them that seems to help with keeping off moisture.

The one thing that I do is dump the ash from the fire grate after each smoke. with the two piece diffuser all I do is pull two of the grates, lift the trap door, dump the grate, wipe off the igniter and thermocouple and put it back together, usually in less than five minutes. After a few smokes I'll pull all of the grates and diffuser plate and vacuum the inside. The two piece diffuser plate is a must, before that lifting the one piece as a bit*h, it was heavy. Turning 61 soon and with a bad back, it makes all the difference for me when smoking. 

Hope this helps in your decision


----------

